# I just can't seem to downsize my Angels! Check out why?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone please tell my Angels I don't need any more babies! I am trying to downsize my Angels and doesn't both my Dark PinoyZebra/Paraiba and my Platinum Pearlscale/Orange Pearlscale both lay eggs today.

I am already caring for *wigglers* from my Paraiba pair who decided they missed me while I was away and gave me a spawn on Sunday, now the other 2 pairs have joined the fun....here's what they are probably saying 

Is someone trying to tell me something? 
Honestly I know I am very lucky and that some people can't get their Angels to spawn, but its just tooooo funny when its the last thing you want!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update: All wigglers are now freeswimming with the Parents! I have also sold the Parents to a friend, who will continue to let this wonderful pair do their thing 

I did drop the Paraiba's wigglers in with the Pinoy's and they picked up all of them and put them on the leaf, so in this bunch their should be some of the Paraiba's.


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> update: All wigglers are now freeswimming with the Parents! I have also sold the Parents to a friend, who will continue to let this wonderful pair do their thing
> 
> I did drop the Paraiba's wigglers in with the Pinoy's and they picked up all of them and put them on the leaf, so in this bunch their should be some of the Paraiba's.


thats kool my angels are suppose to be breeding thats when i bought my angels havent see nothing yet  now i'm having bigger problems.

Give me hints 

how many babies do you have now? 100's?


----------

